# ACX "Cars for Japan" fundraiser,AustinTX Sunday May 8th!!(ACX biggest car meet, yet!)



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

*ACX "Cars for Japan" fundraiser,AustinTX Sunday May 8th!!(ACX biggest car meet, yet!)*











This is Autoconxepts (ACX) biggest car meet yet were expecting (200-300 cars). We are doing a fundraiser for the people in Japan who have been affected by the recent earthquake/tsunami. Feel free to bring out your family and children since this will be a friendly environment. *ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE DONATED TO THE RED CROSS!*

Admission is *FREE*, please donate as generously as you can.

We will be selling ACX V-NECK shirts and ACX decals to raise money for Japan.
V-Neck Shirts - $10 or $15
Decals - $5


















in black, blue, or white (for windows or doors)

Other things besides looking at cars:
1. Lexus LS600hL auto parking demonstration
2. Cake Pops
3. Face paint for kids (you can bring out your family)
4. Breakdance
5. Music
6. Raffles
7. Free professional car photoshoots (we will mail everyone a digital copy)

You can see pics of previous meet here:
Flickr: johnny_nguyen_91's Photostream

and visit our website:
AutoConXepts

*PLEASE! NO BURNOUTS! we are on private property and are liable for all damages.*

CARS WHO WANT TO GET A GUARANTEED PARKING, must arrive by 10:00AM
























Previous meet ^^^^


See you guys out there!


----------



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ACX-Au...6593?sk=events

^^^^facebook page^^^^ rsvp there (there will be a lot more people than on the facebook page)


----------



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

****** UPDATED, AS of right Now we have about 160+ cars rsvped **** more will come through out the day, if you can please come out around 9-10am for a guraanteed parking before businesses starts to open!, it will be packed that day. so if you come late, you will have to park somewhere close to the show. we will have people coming from dallas and houston. Make sure throughout the meet, stop by the photobooth at the front to get a Free professional pic of your ride. We will have a few car picture contests on Facebook after the show*


----------



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

*Chinatown Center
10901 N. Lamar Blvd.
Austin, Texas 78753*


----------

